# Epson 4880 c DTG - 10004 error



## Graphic Riot (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi there, i have an epson 4880 c converted into a DTG .

Printed something..poor colors, i tooked the head out..cleand it, put it back..no ink..power cleaning..print..still no ink..searched on forums..found F6 fuse problems..check F6 fuse..no signal..replace it then at the first power up.. 10004 error...changed ribbon cables..changed motherboard..still 10004 error..

Anyone know something about this?

Thank you and sorry for my english..it's late and not my native language.


----------

